# Trying to find LeMond Poprad in the SoCal...



## RLHawk (May 20, 2004)

I am trying to track down a 55cm LeMond Poprad somewhere in SoCal. I am in Orange County but am willing to, and already have, travel a ways to test ride a bike.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Don't mean to be discouraging...*

...but I spent a couple of years trying to find an '01, and finally gave up. The closest I could get was dealers who'd offer to order one--but why would I order one if couldn't test ride it first? You'd think _someone_ out here would carry 'em, but everyone seems to shy away from 'cross bikes. Check Lemond's dealer list and start calling the ones up around Santa Cruz or the Bay Area; there's more of a 'cross scene up there, and if a dealer has one, you could always make a short vacation out of the trip up there.


----------



## RLHawk (May 20, 2004)

The Walrus said:


> ...but I spent a couple of years trying to find an '01, and finally gave up. The closest I could get was dealers who'd offer to order one--but why would I order one if couldn't test ride it first? You'd think _someone_ out here would carry 'em, but everyone seems to shy away from 'cross bikes. Check Lemond's dealer list and start calling the ones up around Santa Cruz or the Bay Area; there's more of a 'cross scene up there, and if a dealer has one, you could always make a short vacation out of the trip up there.


I’ll consider looking in the Bay Area… it might be worth it just to say that this bike search has taken me from San Diego to San Francisco. That might not seem like that big of a deal if you are trying to find some exotic race machine, but I am just looking for a sub $1.5k weekend warrior ride.


----------

